# Mousery's



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok maybe this is a silly question but how many mice does it take to be classed as a mousery?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Two. :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awesome lol i have a mousery then grrr names to think of lol


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Two. :lol:


Sorry to butt in, but that really made me laugh!!! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Two is a good start....heehee....the stars're the limit after that.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

all you need is two! well as long as you have one of each sex :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol ok i only asked coz you cant call two birds a flock can you lol i said it was a silly question anyway


----------

